# Problème iPod classic 160 Go



## bobby69 (18 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,

j'ai un souci avec mon iPod classic 160 Go que j'ai depuis 7-8 ans.
Hier je l'ai branché sur mon PC pour y ajouter de la musique, ce que j'ai réussi à faire, puis je l'ai déconnecté comme d'habitude en l'éjectant proprement, et en le reprenant le lendemain matin, je me suis aperçu que toute ma musique a disparu !!!
En le rebranchant sur l'ordi, il est bien vu sur le poste de travail et par iTunes, mais ce dernier me dit qu'il faut faire une restauration.
Quand je regarde la mémoire occupée, elle est à peu près à 50%, ce qui est cohérent avec ce que j'avais mis dessus.
Impossible d'accéder par l'explorateur au répertoire qui contient les fichiers mp3 comme c'était le cas avant.

Suis-je obligé de restaurer et de réinstaller toute ma musique manuellement (ce qui va être long et pénible, car ma biblio iTunes est quasiment vide depuis que j'ai changé de PC, de plus je n'ai plus forcément toutes les sources), ou est-ce possible de récupérer tout ce qu'il y a dessus ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## gramouk (18 Février 2020)

Salut, ca m'est déja arrivé deux fois avec mon 160 classic. Une fois en plein voyage longue durée sans mon pc... la mouise.
Je n'ai pas trouvé de solutions a part le restore. Si tu as de la musique que tu n'as pas sur ton pc (mauvaise idée), il y a des programmes pour "ripper" ton ipod et récupérer tout ce que tu veux dessus. Quand j'étais sur mac c'était ipod rip je crois. Y'a un équivalent windows. Mais si tu as un pc sous linux tu pourra lire son contenu et le récupérer aussi.
Je pense que le DD fatigue, je pense passer en mémoire flash de peur que ca recommence intempestivement.


----------



## Auto-Tune (8 Décembre 2020)

Je pense que la seule solution à cela est de réinitialiser l'iPod
 :C


----------

